# Practical Distance and Range



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

In planning an outdoor layout (1:20.3), I have plenty of area to build (many acres). What is a practical distance to be able to see trains (if using track power), and of radio range if using R/C? This will be an obstacle clear, level area in the country (far from electric lines, tv signals, and cell coverage).

Thanks


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Without wishing to sound flippant, I guess that depends on how good your eyesight is. 
The 2.4 GHz R/C systems I am using with my BELTROL R/C ESC's have ranges exceeding 200 feet. Including a building in between.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

2.4GHZ radios will give you superior range. I use the same 2.4GHZ hobby radios that Tony uses, and I haven't really made an effort to determine the maximum range yet, as it would require an assistant on a cell phone to tell me what is going on. I have gone an estimated 250-300 feet from the railroad with a two story building in between, and with the sound system cranked up to max, I could still hear that the whistle commands were getting through. With these radios, I really don't think range is even an issue any more.


Track power can certainly be done on large layouts. You just need lots of power feeds and good connections at every joint. I think the limiting factor for distance in this case is usually the budget! 


And of course if you have good track work, you don't really need to see them at all times anyway. If it is a loop, they will come back.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang Del that's how I lost em! NO loops, that's why when I send em off they never come back!! Now I get it!! Hah LOL The Regal 

Just a little humor don't nobody take me tooooooo sterious!! couldn't resist Del, the devil made me do it!!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, if you had a Critter Control it _*would *_come back!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Using track power does not mean you cannot have wireless control. I'm answering here rather than answer the identical post on the traditional power forum. 

There are various wireless track powered systems. The system I use can utilize 31 wireless base stations and it functions like a cell phone system, i.e. it does not matter which base station you are near. 

Basically the system I am using could cover a football field using a single layout id. There are 4 layout id's possible. I forget the number of throttles that can be used at one time, it's around 50 if I remember correctly. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the older RCS Elite3 with 27Mhz and I get 75 ft. of dependable range. That's not the _total_ range but the distance that every feature reliably operates. Considering that the range is a radius and my layout is only 75 ft. long, this works well for me! I subscribe to the theory that running a model engine with r/c is akin to running a full sized engine in that you don't just kick it in to forward and forget about it! With that in mind I feel that more than 75 ft. away is getting too far away for "hands on" control.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The words "Many acres," is used alot, even size needs to be affordable and practical. 
Believe me ,when it comes to maintance. 
I could not afford the layout of my dreams.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a difference here that may not be obvious. 

When you transmit directly to your loco, then you need to be concerned about the distance between yourself and your loco. 

(and it makes sense why be concerned if your range is only about as far as you can see) 

In the system I described, control of ALL functions is available everywhere, so you can control other locos or things you cannot see yet, like lining a switch. 

This could come in handy if you "forgot" another loco when you were following another. 

I do use this feature, as my layout, while not large, does wrap around 3 sides of my house. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Many large scalers tend to follow the loco around the layout so they don't really use much range.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You missed the point Tom... 

I follow my loco most times. The point is whether your system depends on being close to what you want to control.

If you have other things you want to control, it might be impossible to be in two places at once! 


Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08 Nov 2009 12:36 PM 
The words "Many acres," is used alot, even size needs to be affordable and practical. 
Believe me ,when it comes to maintance. 
I could not afford the layout of my dreams. Marty 

You could afford the layout of your dreams. Only the Boys will never be allowed to leave the house and you would never have any more grand children


----------

